# Demented nursery rhymes



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Has anyone done a haunt based on nursery rhymes. Sick I know. But when you really read them they can be pretty violent.

Jack feel down and broke his crown and Jill came tumbling after.

When the bough breaks the cradle will fall...

Not to mention poor Humpty Dumpty.

Hmmm. I feel devious creativity sneaking up on me. (Maybe not. I wouldn't want to traumatize every child in town.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nixie's haunt probably falls under that category - scenes right out of demented fairytales:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18884


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Peter (Peter Pumpkin Eater) has an adulterous wife kept in a pumpkin shell... dismembered, I would think...


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

We have done many rooms in our Haunts based on Nursery Rymes


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Just thought of another one. 3 blind mice. What kind of weirdo farmer's wife cuts off mouses tails?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Ring around Rosy is always a spooky favorite to me


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ladybug, Ladybug Fly Away Home Nursery Rhyme
Ladybug! Ladybug!
Fly away home.
Your house is on fire.
And your children all gone.

All except one,
And that's little Ann,
For she crept under
The frying pan.

This one always freaked me out as a child.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

Nursery Rhymes are creepy yes, But Fairy Tales are much much worse...


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

They didn't call them the Brothers Grimm for nothing I guess.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Andrew Dice Clay has several nice ones.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nursery rhymes and fairytale are all about scaring children into good behaver. Even stories for teens and adults(like legends about succubi) are just warnings.

I wrote this nursery rhyme styled poem and posted it earlier this year.
Little Ellen


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

strange that i never read that before. very good GC!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I've never seen one, but I like where your head is at.


----------

